# A lovingly assembled reproduction of a 100-year old compendium on N. American species



## cFurnitureGuy

i bought that book about a year ago… i cant say i bought it to use as research or to really read cover to cover!
but i do love this book! it has some pretty good info in it and i especially like that it shows you the different samples of wood and what they look like plane cut, quarter sawn… etc, 
great book to have…. great bathroom book


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## HokieMojo

I'm definitely in the minority. I love looking at lumber pictures, but this book didn't really do it for me. I definitely was disappointed to see how much space was devoted to multiple translations. the photos are nice, but I think this really puts it into perspective how lucky we are to have the free website over at hobbit house. I'd have given this 3.5 stars if it were my choice. Glad others are loving it so much though.


----------



## gfixler

I don't know, Hokie. I may feel the same way eventually. I could be in the honeymoon phase. I'm sure part of it is that it's putting me in touch with researchers of the past, but I really can't disagree with your points. And I love hobbit house!


----------



## Newton

Great review…ordered mine.


----------



## cmaxnavy

My wonderful wife gave this book to me as a Christmas gift. It's been wonderful. She and I take walks through the local parks and we both laugh about my inability to identify the trees, many of which I include in my hardwood projects! I can identify the common Birch, Oak and Maple. Beyond that, I go to the book!


----------



## HokieMojo

i should add that it is pretty rare to see radial views of lumber. If you've already got a few other wood books, this would probably also offer something different. the entire quality of the book seems to be top notch (from paper quality, to the photos, to the binding, etc.).


----------



## sidestepmcgee

this book has helped me id countless trees from my area.it is one the best christmas gifts i have ever received.


----------



## LarryDNJR

I've seen this book at the Half-Priced Bookstores here in town, debated on getting it myself. I think it was like $30-$40, cant recall for sure.


----------



## pommy

Hi Gary i just been looking at this book you should look on amazon uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk


----------

